# Anyone with experience with Rikon tools?



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Looking at a couple of items at the Rikon tools website, and wondered if any of you fine folk have a good or bad word to say about the company and its products.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello kp91,

I have heard good stuff about them and I am also looking at their Band saw. Or the 17" from Harbor Freight.


----------



## llpcode (Nov 26, 2005)

I purchased the 14" bandsaw and am happy with it.

I did notice that it is made in the far east and that it uses metric bolts for most of it's bolts.

The bolts for the fence consist of holes under the table and will only fit the RIKON product line.

I chose to drill and tap and use a better fence product.

It is a good alternative to the delta and jet product lines.


----------

